# UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit LAN



## steffen25021978 (13. September 2019)

Hi, 
mal ne kurze Frage. Habe auf meinem NAS (QNAP TS-431-P2) einige UHD Filme. Die wollte ich mir jetzt auf meinem Fernseher (Philips 65PUS6703/12) ansehen. Nach ca 1-2 min fangen die Filme an zu ruckeln. Drücke ich Pause und warte 30sek-1 min und lasse dann den Film weiter laufen, läuft er wieder flüssig, bis er nach 1-2 min wieder anfängt mit ruckeln. Bild ruckelt, aber Ton läuft weiter. Ist echt extrem. 
Full HD Filme laufen top. 
Habe versucht es dann über WLan zum laufen zu bringen, aber kein Erfolg. Das gleiche Problem wie über Lan.

Netzwerk:
Qnap NAS über LACP angeschlossen
1 GBit Switch Zyxel 1920 24 Port
WLan Reapter AP AC Pro (Signal 94%)
Feste IP im gesamten Netzwerk.

Habe beim anschauen mal die Netzwerkauslastung vom NAS angesehen. Schwankt wischen 10-12 MB/sek auf dem Lan Port.

Vielleicht weis jemand eine Lösung
 Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## HisN (13. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

Du benutzt einen Media-Player der eine GBIT-Anbindung hat. (z.b. Shield TV)
Die 100Mbit-Buchse ist ein verschleierter Kopierschutz.


----------



## Malkolm (13. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

Streamst du per Multicast? Wenn ja achte darauf, dass deine Netzwerkkomponenten IGMPv3 unterstützen und aktiviert haben.


----------



## steffen25021978 (13. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

Ich nutze den Mediaplayer vom Fernseher. Streame über DLNA


----------



## fotoman (14. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*



steffen25021978 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Mediaplayer vom Fernseher. Streame über DLNA


Was offensichtlich für (Deine) UHD-Videos nicht funktioniert. Philips gibt nirgendwo die Geschwindigkeit des Lan-Ports an (die physikalsiche Geschwindigkeit des Links müsste Dir per LED aber der Switch/Router anzeigen), das WLan des TV kann im Idealfall auch nur 300 MBit/s brutto.

Falls Du keine Fehler in Deinem Netzwerkaufbau hast (man also sonst per Lan mit 1 GBit auf die Videos zugreifen kann oder zur Not per Funk und Laptop mit genügend Geschwindigkeit) ist das Problem wohl der Fernseher.

Da bliebe m.M.n. nur eine USB2-Platte/Stick oder halt ein vernünftiger ext. Mediaplayer (per Lan oder wieder als allerletzter Notnagel per AC WLan), der auch noch den Vorteil hat, dass er garantiert nichts ins Internet spamt, wenn man es nicht will.

Wieviel Datenrate würde der 4K-Stream denn überhaupt brauchen? U.U. kann der Decoder im TV auch einfach nicht mit dem Stream korrekt umgehen? Aber auch das sollte ein Test per (gutem) USB2-Stick klären.


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

Filme kaufen, Problem gelöst.


----------



## fotoman (14. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Filme kaufen, Problem gelöst.


Weisst Du mehr wie wir, was er dort als UHD-Videos vom NAS streamen möchte? 

Und welches Problem soll das lösen, falls es überhaupt kaufbare UHD-Filme sind? Wenn die Videos die selbe Bildqualität haben solten, wird auch die Datenrate identisch sein müssen. Falls nicht das NAS das Problem ist, kommen die Filme aus dem Netz dann auch nicht schneller zu TV wie über das Lan.


----------



## steffen25021978 (14. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

Netzwerk bis Fernseher ist 1GBit. Lanport am Fernseher 100 MBit


----------



## HisN (14. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

Das wissen wir doch inzwischen.
Und das NAS schickt die maximal mögliche Datenrate an den Fernseher. 12MB/sec
Der Film braucht aber mehr, also fängts an zu ruckeln.
Wenn Du Dich jetzt hier mit uns im Kreis drehst wirds nicht besser.
Datenrate reduzieren oder Mediaplayer mit Gigabit-Port anschaffen.  Steht doch schon in #2


----------



## colormix (15. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*

UHD  ist  nicht  gleich UHD welches Komprimierens Format  wird verwendet ,
H264 oder  H265 oder  irgendwas  anderes ?



HisN schrieb:


> Du benutzt einen Media-Player der eine GBIT-Anbindung hat. (z.b. Shield TV)
> Die 100Mbit-Buchse ist ein verschleierter Kopierschutz.



Ein  Guter   DVB  TV Linux Receiver  ist  für  so was   immer  besser  als ein TV vor  Allem schneller   und  stärkere  CPU .


----------



## Venom89 (15. September 2019)

*AW: UHD Fernseher mit 100MBit Lan*



colormix schrieb:


> UHD  ist  nicht  gleich UHD welches Komprimierens Format  wird verwendet ,
> H264 oder  H265 oder  irgendwas  anderes ?



Die Bandbreite reicht nicht aus. 





> Ein  Guter   DVB  TV Linux Receiver  ist  für  so was   immer  besser  als ein TV vor  Allem schneller   und  stärkere  CPU .



Das shield tv ist kein Fernseher... 
Und nein, deine receiver sind nicht schneller. Hat aber auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2019)

Warum machst du das über DLNA? Kann der Mediaplayer vom Fernseher nicht direkt auf den Netzwerkordner zugreifen?


----------



## D00msday (19. September 2019)

Um das Problem mit dem langsamen WLAN und LAN zu umgehen, könntest du dir den Amazon Fire TV Stick 4k kaufen oder deinen PC per HDMI an den TV anschließen. Dann klappt es auch mit dem ruckelfreien 4k Genuss.

Der 4k Stick hat WLAN AC und dein PC bekommt die volle Bandbreite über LAN.

Beim nächsten Kauf eines TVs achte darauf, dass dieser WLAN AC beherrscht.


----------



## Venom89 (23. September 2019)

D00msday schrieb:


> Um das Problem mit dem langsamen WLAN und LAN zu umgehen, könntest du dir den Amazon Fire TV Stick 4k kaufen oder deinen PC per HDMI an den TV anschließen. Dann klappt es auch mit dem ruckelfreien 4k Genuss.



Mit dem Firetv Stick wird das ebenfalls nichts.  
Ein PC bringt wieder andere Probleme mit sich, ob die einen stören ist natürlich eine andere Frage. 



> Beim nächsten Kauf eines TVs achte darauf, dass dieser WLAN AC beherrscht.



Wenn es mal so einfach wäre 
Bei den meisten TVs ist wlan AC vorhanden, jedoch angebunden über USB 2...


----------

